# [solved] openafs-client does not work with systemd

## kkrizka

Dear all,

I just switched my desktop from using OpenRC to systemd as part of upgrade to plasma 5. As a result, it seems that my openafs installation has stopped working. Trying to start the openafs-client service results in an error:

```
tiny101 ~ # systemctl start openafs-client.service

Job for openafs-client.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status openafs-client.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.

```

The "journalctl -xe" output is as follows.

```

Aug 31 18:23:41 tiny101 systemd[1]: Starting OpenAFS Client Service...

-- Subject: Unit openafs-client.service has begun start-up

-- Defined-By: systemd

-- Support: http://lists.freedesktop.org/mailman/listinfo/systemd-devel

-- 

-- Unit openafs-client.service has begun starting up.

Aug 31 18:23:41 tiny101 afsd[26222]: afsd: ASSERT: cacheFiles 1000  diskblocks -26

Aug 31 18:23:41 tiny101 systemd[1]: openafs-client.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE

Aug 31 18:23:41 tiny101 systemd[1]: Failed to start OpenAFS Client Service.

-- Subject: Unit openafs-client.service has failed

-- Defined-By: systemd

-- Support: http://lists.freedesktop.org/mailman/listinfo/systemd-devel

-- 

-- Unit openafs-client.service has failed.

-- 

-- The result is failed.

Aug 31 18:23:41 tiny101 systemd[1]: openafs-client.service: Unit entered failed state.

Aug 31 18:23:41 tiny101 systemd[1]: openafs-client.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.

Aug 31 18:23:41 tiny101 polkitd[1853]: Unregistered Authentication Agent for unix-process:26215:1870643 (system bus name :1.307, object path /org/f

```

Any idea what could be wrong? My installation worked fine with OpenRC and I did reemerge openafs-kernel and openafs.Last edited by kkrizka on Mon Sep 14, 2015 11:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kkrizka

I managed to solve this problem. The OpenRC init script does further parsing of the contents of the /etc/conf.d/openafs-client file to determine the options to the afsd command. The systemd script does not do the parsing and instead places the value "AUTOMATIC" as an (invalid) option. This causes the start to fail.

I solved this by directly specifying the options in the conf file. It now ends with the following and openafs-client works.

```

OPTIONS="-fakestat -stat 2000 -dcache 800 -daemons 3 -volumes 70 -afsdb -dynroot"

```

I also came across an existing bug report describing this:  net-fs/openafs-1.6.11: QA Notice: systemd units using /etc/conf.d detected:

----------

